# LGD needs a new home



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is not my dog. Found it on Craigslist. In North Central Ohio. Just seems like he could be a good dog for someone. moose - farm & garden - by owner - sale


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Breaks my heart but he's too far away.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm you need it


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

He does sound like a good dog! Poor baby.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Poor boy… a city life would be a sad situation for him tho. 😓


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is there a rescue group that could rehome him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor guy. 🙏


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know. I don't even know the people. They appear to really love their dogs and want the best for them so I would think they would look for all options.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well the posting has been took down


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully they found a home for him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope that means they found the dog a good home.


----------

